# My Chile Recipe...



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

Since it has turned off cool this week I thought it would be a good time to make some of my Venison Chile. This recipe was put together by me several years ago. If you decide to give it a try I hope that you enjoy it. You can use Ground Beef if you do not have venison.

2lbs ground venison

1lb Jimmy Dean Mild sausage

1 chopped whole onion

2tbls garlic powder

1tbls onion powder

4tbls chile powder

2tbls Louisiana hot sauce

2 tbls cumin powder

2tbls dried sweet bell peppers

1/2 cup coffee ( the liquid )

2tbls wiste*&%(*&  shire sauce ( u no wat I mean )

1tbls liquid smoke

1 14oz can pinto beans

1 14oz can sloppy joe sauce

1 can rotel mild

1 sm. can chopped green chiles

1/2 stick of butter

Brown your meat and onions in your pot. Add dry seasonings and simmer ...Then add everything else and bring to a boil then turn down to low heat and cook for 45min. Turn off all stove heat and let rest 1 hr. before eating..Stur often while cooking and browning the meat...


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wife just ask over weekend if I could make some chile for her.
Will try this recipe. 
Thanks


----------



## michael ark (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Think I will have the wife try this the next time she makes chili.

Thanks much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks good. I made white chili last night with leftover turkey. Your addition of Manwich is interesting, might have to try that.


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks delicious Roller!

Definitely getting into chili season!


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice bowl of red!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Def trying this in a week or two. thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks real good from my house, Roller !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2011)

That's different...Manwich...Have not had that since the 70's...Sounds Good...JJ


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! I have had 3 bowls of it today. Nice chile weather...


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

Three bowls?  I hope the nice chili weather allows for an open window here and there?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

No problem...I live alone....lol  and the dog don`t care...


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya, I know you Roller.  Just blame the dog!

If you can find him?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

I was wondering why he was hanging out under the bed all day...lol


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 28, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice job! I have some antelope burger my brother and I made, it will work great in this chili. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 9, 2011)

Man i am crazy on good chile how did i missed this one i don't know 

it looks yummy i wish i had a pleat of this chile right now and right here .


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks guys !!!!!!  Its time for it for sure...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2011)

Cut-N-Pasted!

THX!

Todd


----------



## afdever1113 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great recipe but I looked in my cupboard and the store and they didn't have the brand of* wiste*&%(*& shire sauce *you were talking about. LMAO


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2011)

afdever1113-That would be Worcestershire sauce or as it's refered to around my house- 'that whatever sauce'.


----------



## afdever1113 (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh I  know what he talking about I was being	funny. Did you notice the lmao.


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you ever seen that little cuban girl on The Cooking Ch. try to say it...She says it like I spell it...lol


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 1, 2013)

Ro...

Great looking batch of chile.  OUTSTANDING!

I'm bacheloring  it tonight. (At our downtown place due to an early flight tomorrow) and decided to make some chile myself.  You know that in Texas it's a misdemeanor to put beans in chile. LOL













photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Dec 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BDSkelly*
> 
> You know that in Texas it's a misdemeanor to put beans in chile. LOL


Almost as bad as a horse thief...........


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 15, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Almost as bad as a horse thief...........


The horse wont eat chili with beans ether.


----------

